# What phone will I get from insurance?



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

So my Dad just lost his Droid X and is thinking about making an insurance claim. I know sometimes they run out of the old phones and use newer models for insurance claims: does anyone know of they're giving anything good for Droid X claims?

If he'd just be getting the DX or DX2 I'm gonna tell him to wait for his upgrade. After all, he hated the DX he had and the DX2 really isn't much of an improvement.

He probably would've enjoyed it more if he let me root and ROM it for him!


----------



## vmm13 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he's just going to get a refurbished DX. Even if they don't have it in the store, they most likely have Motorola send them one. I know this because my DX's camera button was broken and I told Best Buy about it and I ended up getting a refurbished DX.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

vmm13 said:


> I'm pretty sure he's just going to get a refurbished DX. Even if they don't have it in the store, they most likely have Motorola send them one. I know this because my DX's camera button was broken and I told Best Buy about it and I ended up getting a refurbished DX.


Yea it's likely that there are still plenty of returned droid Xs(many probably from the "recycling" bag verizon started sending with new phones for the old one), I probably would guess it will still be at least two more years before they run out of ones for exchanges especially because the x was such a popular phone.


----------



## fastpakr (Nov 30, 2011)

I got a replacement Droid X in the last couple of months. There doesn't appear to be any shortage at all.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

doesn't matter what phone they send him. if he has the insurance he should make the claim. that's why you pay $5-6 a month. he will still be eligible for his upgrade. then he'll have a backup phone or one he can sell for cash.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys, much appreciated.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Hell the original droid is still be replaced with a original droid. Droids are plentyful

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------

